# These are my snotty brat



## Amber77 (Jan 9, 2011)

In this thread I would like to tell you something about my lovely cockatiels
I call them tenderly snotty brat because sometimes they are very cheeky. 
It is just normal muted but that is the reason why I call them snotty brat 

At first i would like to tell you a little bit about Gina and Nicki.
Gina and Nicki are from the breeder which was the new home of my first cockatiels. 
She is my second cockatiel and she was a baby of my first cockatiel Theo 
She ist a pearled lutino and this year she will be 9 years and she is so cute. 
Gina is together with Nicki my normal grey cockatiel  
Nicki has almost the same age as Gina.
He was born only one month later as Gina


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

arent they just adorable.... they look like they love eachother so much


----------



## Amber77 (Jan 9, 2011)

Now it´s Time for Dusty. 
He is a Pied and he is as mild as a lion 
Dusty is from 2003 and he is together with Amber. 
Amber is his second girl because Candy his first girl is passed away 2008 after illness. It was really hard for my and Dusty . 
In her last night she has so many epileptic attacks and so I must made the decision to let her go. 
It was horrible.
Five days later I have found Amber. 
She was really cute and so it was decided. 
Amber is a new part of Dusty´s life
Amber is a cinnamon pearl pied and this year she will be three Years old.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

your photographs are stunning. you also have beautiful tiels that all look so happy together


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2010)

What wonderful pictures 

You have beautiful birds.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

What lovely birds! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Amber77 (Jan 9, 2011)

Kenai and Tiponi are also part of this family 
Kenai is a white face and he will be seven years old this year.
Tiponi is his Girl and she will be six years old this year. 

It was love at the first sight 
Kenai was three weeks old if I have met him the first time. 
He was sooo cute. I have write down the number from his ring and I have told the breeder :
This will be my bird 
Seven weeks later Kenai was in his new home . 

Tiponi is a whiteface cinnamon pied and I have found her at a bird stock market. 
That was my luck


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

Your pictures are stunning and look like they would belong in calendar photos since they are so crisp and beautiful. I love all your babies. I can't pick a favorite as they are all so lovely.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

LOVE the mutual scratch going on in the first photo. that made me smile...


----------



## Amber77 (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks a lot for your comments. 
I´m happy to hear that.

Now I will introduce Gonzo and Tadashi 

Gonzo was my first handbreed hatchling. 
After I have seen that Kanai has twitched her feathers I decided that Gonzo will be fed by hand. But not only 
Tiponi was a good mother and so I give her a chance to feed her also. 
It was a good combination because Gonzo is total socialized and she has a mate.
Gonzo is a white face girl
Her mate is Tadashi he is cinnamon coloured.


----------



## Amber77 (Jan 9, 2011)

This is a thread for Sienna 

Both were born last year in summer. 
Sienna was born on the 2.nd on July 

Sienna is a child of Gina and Nicki 
I was pleasantly surprised because Gina and Nicki had indeed a nestbox but it was not optimal. 
Sienna was raised by hand and by Tiponi because I have swapped an egg from Tiponi against an egg from Gina 

But it was the same problem with Kenai. 
Sienna was fed by hand and by Tiponi. 
Her socializing is okay. 
She is very trustingly and really cute


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Are you sure these tiels are yours lol as the photos look professionally done 
Is that what you do for a living as im sure i would love to see more of your pics even if its not tiels lol
what camera do you use ? I really love the pictures


----------



## Amber77 (Jan 9, 2011)

Yes I swear all tiels were my tiels 

I use a Canon D 20 with different objetives. 
Photography is my hobby and I really love this. 

Later the day I can add more pics, it is no problem


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

All your pictures are absolutely stunning! And your cockatiels are beautiful!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

They are so gorgeous  pictures are so amazing


----------



## Amber77 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi together 

I have seen Badger is missing in my introduction 
He was born in the middle of August last year. 
He was bred by Gonzo and Tadashi.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Very adorable


----------

